# Next-door neighbors busted for growing pot



## FruityBud (Jan 6, 2009)

A pair of next-door neighbors apparently shared more than just a property line on Wolf Creek Road in Sebring. According to the Highlands County Sheriff's Office, they also both were growing marijuana -- one of them with a plant sprouting in the front yard.

The HCSO received a confidential tip on Sunday about marijuana growing at 2116 Wolf Creek Road, and deputies reportedly found a pot plant growing in the front yard of that address. That, of course, led them to search inside the house, where they reportedly found four plants growing in a closet, which had been turned into a growing area.

Deputies also reportedly found dried marijuana, as well as several pipes and rolling paper. The total amount of pot seized was 369 grams.

After his arrest, 56-year-old James Knox reportedly told deputies that he was growing the marijuana for his personal use. He was charged with producing marijuana and possession of more than 20 grams of marijuana (both felonies) and possession of narcotic equipment. He was freed after posting $2,500 bond.

Meanwhile, Deputy Michael Brod reported that he also made contact with Knox's neighbor at 2118 Wolf Creek Road, 26-year-old Nicholas James Vought, and got verbal consent to search his house. Deputies found one marijuana plant growing in the attic, which had been set up with lights and reflective material to make it into a growing area. Deputies also reportedly found a drying area in a closet that contained a "small amount" of marijuana. The total amount of pot seized was 121.5 grams.

Vought reportedly told deputies that he was trying to grow marijuana from a seed that a friend gave him, but that he didn't use it himself. He was booked on the same charges as his neighbor, but his bail was set at $55,000, most likely due to a pair of previous arrests -- one for DUI on Dec. 22, 2007 in Avon Park and another for possession of a synthetic narcotic with intent to sell on Jan. 31, 2008. He was still in custody Tuesday morning.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/a623qy*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*I bet He wont give verbal consent again ,,,,:doh:*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 6, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2009)

> with a plant sprouting in the front yard.


 

Go figure...Idiots


----------



## ishnish (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like dumb and dumber to me...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 7, 2009)

(sigh) good thing I raided our last grow..and my mom burned my last harvest/grow...(outdoor)   and I'm looking at my hands.. and thinkin of my good friend that we grew together..    I"m saying  I'm thankful what has been done.. instead let LEO do the job...   therefore.. I aint do any business with my mom..  and my mom will regret she burned my mothers, clones   jeez man..


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 7, 2009)

What moron grows a plant in his front yard. That gives them probable cause to search the house(plain site laws). Never give consent to a search especially in your home. Never let them in your home without a warrant, even if its just to talk to you.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 7, 2009)

you lose any chance of your lawyer blocking evidence that can be used against you if you consent to a search...RESPECTFULLY decline and ask them politely to obtain a warrant


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> sounds like dumb and dumber to me...


 
:yeahthat:


----------

